# And it's here ..



## kimbo (4/12/14)

https://www.facebook.com/Vapingwith...3145597855080/392276194275352/?type=1&theater


----------



## hands (4/12/14)

i am actually surprised it took this long


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Facebook does not open on my work network guys. But i am so curious to see what this is. Snapshot please?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Facebook does not open on my work network guys. But i am so curious to see what this is. Snapshot please?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Wow now that is fancy. A techie's dream...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Wow now that is fancy. A techie's dream...



Vaping geek wet dream lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Vaping geek wet dream lol


hey who are you calling a geek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> hey who are you calling a geek



well i looked in the mirror before i posted

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (4/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Vaping *greek* wet dream lol



Fixed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cliff (4/12/14)

Jeez, I thought I'd seen the future a few weeks back when I started expecting a vape with integrated MP3 player  

Guess the Chinese don't do baby steps


----------



## BhavZ (4/12/14)

Cant see the facebook link as it is blocked at work, is there perhaps a price for this product?

Definitely a geek's (like me) dream


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Cant see the facebook link as it is blocked at work, is there perhaps a price for this product?
> 
> Definitely a geek's (like me) dream



No price yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (4/12/14)

I love the idea...but that interface on the screenshot hurts me. Faux denim...why? 

Hopefully this is just vOS v1.0


----------



## Humbolt (4/12/14)

SO cool, just looks a tad bit bulky.


----------



## whatalotigot (4/12/14)

How are you supposed to take a photo of your new vape mail with that. Does it have a selfie function

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

